# bright yellow mushroom



## sabertooth (Mar 4, 2012)

hey guys, 
just a quick question... 
in my anoles planted (ish) terrarium ive just had a bright yellow mushroom sprout up over night and theres another two beggining to grow so theyll be grown by tommorow. 

the mushroom its self it a very bright yellow and the stem has small lumps all the way up it. 

any ideas on what type of mushroom it is and whether it would be harmfull to my little anole?? 

cheers guys


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No clue as to which species- there are zillions, but it's pretty harmless. Various mushrooms often come up in new-ish bioactive vivs, look great for a day or two, then disappear. Once the tank ecology settles down, you rarely see them again.


----------



## sabertooth (Mar 4, 2012)

Surprising thing is this isnt so new, its been established for about a year now and a very well established tropical springtail culture is in there alongside a few handful of worms lol


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

As Ron says but I tent to get them from time to time its not a bad thing just everything is running healthy. There are literally millions of different kinds of fungi so even with a pic It could be near impossible to say which one it is correctly. But don't worry about it there are very few that are seriously toxic and and roughly the same that are beneficial the vast majority are niether dangerous nor worth eating.


----------



## sabertooth (Mar 4, 2012)

Fair enough, as long as its nothing to worry about :-D 
it was just the sudden appearance of a bright yellow 'shroom in my terrarium left me a tad uneasy lol. 

Much appreciated guys


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

If its a planted viv you can avoid it , mold and fungi are a natural part of decomposition it has to be present as well as the spingtails and woolice ect ect . There are spores floating in the air you will breath millions in on a daily basis so they will find their way in to your vivs if they ain't already on the wood and plants you put in there.


----------



## buddah (Dec 23, 2009)

The shroom is just the visable part of a vast fungi breaking down waste and turning it in to nutriants for the plants to use, completely nothing to worry about you viv needs it to be healthy:2thumb:


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

Google Leucocoprinus birnbaumii. Does your yellow mushroom look like this? It is a common hitchhiker in houseplants and sends out the fruiting bodies in the right conditions, I've had it in houseplants but not in a vivarium before. Cool mushroom


----------



## sabertooth (Mar 4, 2012)

Thats the one !! Only slightly poisonous lol. But I do agree it looks pretty damn cool.


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah man, wear it in your viv with pride. Just try not to eat it


----------



## sabertooth (Mar 4, 2012)

But it looks so tempting xD. Lol


----------

